# 67 Gto Steering Wheel Removal



## SPRAYPRODUCTS (May 6, 2008)

I Just Got A 67 Gto And I Am Not A Mechanic. I Want To Change The Steering Wheel And I Have Gotten The Wheel And A Steering Wheel Puller But I Am Stopped On The Project Before I Start. I Have The Original Gm Service Manual And In The Explanation For The Steering Wheel Removal The First Step Is To Remove The Horn Button/ornament. It Says To "lift To Remove Ornament",and I Have Been Pulling On This Ornament With Just My Fingers And I Can't Get Itto Budge.
Does Anybody Have A Suggestion? Thanks Bill


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would carefully try removing it with a small screwdriver, It is held in place with pressure tabs.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Just a question..*

Hi. Are you putting another stock one in? If not, how is the steering wheel you're taking out? I bought one for my 67, but it's in bad shape. Let me know if you're interested in selling it.
Linda


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

linda
i have another steering wheel id be glad to give you 
it does have the usual cracks around it but that way you can keep your existing wheel on while you get another repaired


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. Is it a black three prong? I'd be very interested. How is the horn button? Mine has many cracks in it as well as the wheel and hub...
Linda


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

linda
yes mine is black ,,,like i said it does need to be rebuilt as it has cracks around it.
it has the center chrome part and i think two of the three horn buttons were broke .i had used shims to hold them in place that worked pretty good.
i just happen to come across a good one and went with it
ill get my g/friend to tell me where she put it up at as i left it under the kitchen table after i put my steering column together last winter
she got tired of hitting her feet on it,,,let you know later this evening


----------



## SnakeByte (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey.

Sorry for diggin' out this old one.

Is an Steering Wheel Puller recommended or required? Is it possible to get it done whithout an SWP? Gotta replace the turn light switch, which has broken into parts :/

Kind regards
Sascha


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes. :rolleyes2:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need a puller to do the job. Easy with the puller. You'll destroy the column and wheel trying to do it without one.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> You need a puller to do the job. Easy with the puller. You'll destroy the column and wheel trying to do it without one.


For sure, pulling and wiggling it will just crack the wheel.
I had to pull mine to grease the horn contact ring ( squeaky wheel getting some grease).
The horn button just didn't want to come off, I used one of my gasket scrapers rather than a screwdriver so I didn't put divots in it getting it off of there.


----------



## SnakeByte (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for your advice, guys. Last thing I wanna do is to break the wheel.

Can it be any puller or must it be a specific one? Will some cheap for a few bucks from ebay do the trick?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

SnakeByte said:


> Thanks for your advice, guys. Last thing I wanna do is to break the wheel.
> 
> Can it be any puller or must it be a specific one? Will some cheap for a few bucks from ebay do the trick?


Yes, most parts stores will carry it ask for a steering wheel puller.
You will be using the fine thread bolts in the kit.
Make sure to mark the shaft and wheel once you take the nut off so you get the splines in the same spot otherwise the wheel will sit crooked.
Lube the horn contact ring while you have it off.


----------



## SnakeByte (Nov 1, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> Yes, most parts stores will carry it ask for a steering wheel puller.
> You will be using the fine thread bolts in the kit.
> Make sure to mark the shaft and wheel once you take the nut off so you get the splines in the same spot otherwise the wheel will sit crooked.
> Lube the horn contact ring while you have it off.


Thanks. It's already sitting crooked, so it is a good chance to fix this too.

Just ordered a cheap 15 parts puller set. Will test this, otherwise it returns to the shop...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

That kit will work fine, if the wheel doesn't pop right off when you get it cranked down tight tap the top of the puller with a hammer and it will pop right off.


----------



## SnakeByte (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. The wheel went off very smooth... Now i can start replacing the broken turn signal switch...


----------

